# Tomix/Atlas cleaning car coupler change



## gimme30 (Jul 26, 2018)

Anyone know how to swap out the Rapidos on this car? 
Plenty of DCC how-to's out there but I can't find a single thing on replacing the couplers. 

Thanks!


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

There are conversion tables on Micro-trains website - yours is on the second page of the AHM, Atlas, Athearn PDF. 

https://www.micro-trains.com/index.php?route=information/information&information_id=10


----------



## gimme30 (Jul 26, 2018)

Thanks GN! 

I figured MTL had to have something for it...question is, how do you take it apart? There's no screw, and it doesn't look like it's glued together, but light prying doesn't budge the cover?


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

Just a guess - maybe there's a little screw on the other side of the coupler box, but you have to take out the truck screw and turn the truck over to get at it.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Rapido couplers*



gimme30 said:


> Thanks GN!
> 
> I figured MTL had to have something for it...question is, how do you take it apart? There's no screw, and it doesn't look like it's glued together, but light prying doesn't budge the cover?


gimme30;

Most Rapido couplers are held in place by a metal plate that has long tabs on each side. These tabs extend up and over the top of the coupler box. If you try what GNfan suggested, and remove the truck, you may see the tabs on the top side. If they are there, just pry each tab straight up with a small screwdriver, and then pull the plate & tabs down to access the coupler, and spring. What I've just suggested may not apply to that particular unit. I've never owned one. However it is a very common, generic, setup for fastening Rapido couplers.

P.S. After looking closely at your photos, it looks like the metal plate, that covers the bottom of the coupler box, may be held in place by "teeth" projecting from either side. I've seen this system of coupler mounting used on some old HO cars very long ago. Prying the side of this spring-steel plate off one of the teeth will release the plate and coupler. I can't tell for certain without enlarging the photo.


good luck;

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Robert_56 (Dec 20, 2010)

Mike Fifer video


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

why not just make two cars that use both types of couplers that way you just run them for cleaning


----------

